# Koi verhält sich komisch - Wasserwerte nicht ganz ok



## KoiLiese (18. Juni 2021)

Hallo,

gestern hat sich einer meiner Koi komisch verhalten. Ich nahm ihn aus dem Teich, habe ihn in einen Bottich und dort mit Sauerstoff versorgt. Er schwamm etwas schräg, japste nach Luft und sprang immer wieder mal aus dem Wasser. Da ich mich mit Koi-Krankheiten nicht auskenne (habe Teich übernommen) und auch kein Koi Doc in der Nähe ist, würde ich gerne fragen, was ich machen kann? Optisch fällt mir bei den Schuppen etc. nichts weiter auf. Eventuell __ Parasiten? Was mache ich da?

Ausserdem stimmen die Wasserwerte nicht ganz. Ich poste hier mal ein Foto vom JBL Scan, den ich vorhin gerade erst gemacht habe. Wassertemperatur liegt bei ca. 24°c momentan.

Wasser ist etwas grünlich durch Algen, ich kann aber teilweise bis auf den Grund schauen.

Gruß!


----------



## PeBo (18. Juni 2021)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Belüftung im Teich aus? 

Je höher die Wassertemperatur, desto *weniger Sauerstoff* kann vom *Wasser* aufgenommen werden. 

Da würde ich bei den aktuellen Temperaturen zuerst ansetzen. Dazu kommt auch noch die Laichzeit mit entsprechenden Problemen. Vielleicht hast du da etwas bemerkt, jagen sich die Fische, Schaum auf dem Wasser?

Gruß Peter


----------



## KoiLiese (18. Juni 2021)

Hallo Peter,

danke für Deine Antwort! Belüftung kommt durch den Bachlauf vom Filter, eine Oase Pumpe mit zwei Sprudelsteinen und durch den Skimmer Oase SwimSkim 25. 
Die Fische laichen gerade. Ich habe an den Pflanzen viele Eier gesehen, und sie jagen sich. Schaum hatte ich vor einigen Tagen massiv auf dem Wasser und zwar nach den tagelangen heftigen Starkregen, teilweise kleinkörniger Hagel. Ungefähr 2-3 Tage später kam der Schaum. Den habe ich wieder weg bekommen.

Gruß,
Koiliese


----------



## PeBo (18. Juni 2021)

Hallo KoiLiese, durch das Laichspiel sind einzelne Tiere oft regelrecht Platt.
Jetzt mindestens eine Woche nicht füttern und recht viel Wasserwechsel, das hilft den Tieren.
Wenn es mit deinem Koi schlimmer wird, würde ich doch mal einen Doc kommen lassen.
In deinen Bottich mit dem Patienten kannst du etwas Salz zugeben, dass kann nicht schaden (maximal 0,3 Prozent).

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knipser (18. Juni 2021)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gestern hat sich einer meiner Koi komisch verhalten. Ich nahm ihn aus dem Teich, habe ihn in einen Bottich und dort mit Sauerstoff versorgt. Er schwamm etwas schräg, japste nach Luft und sprang immer wieder mal aus dem Wasser. Da ich mich mit Koi-Krankheiten nicht auskenne (habe Teich übernommen) und auch kein Koi Doc in der Nähe ist, würde ich gerne fragen, was ich machen kann? Optisch fällt mir bei den Schuppen etc. nichts weiter auf. Eventuell __ Parasiten? Was mache ich da?
> 
> ...


Hallo Liese 
Ein Sprudelstein ist schon mal sehr wichtig, der muss Tag+Nacht laufen auch im Winter. Deine Wasserhärte ist viel zu weich, Wasserhärte langsam anheben
 GH Wert auf 12-14° + KH Wert auf 8-10° ist ideal Gesamtwert muss immer über Karbonatwert liegen. Nitrit liegt im Grenzbereich, 0,00 besser Nitratbereich ist OK , PH Wert etwas nidrig, besser 7,5 - 7,8 anheben, pendelt sich aber ein, wenn die Wasserwerte stimmt und regelmäßig Teil-Wasserwechsel gemacht wird. Mit Teichfit schaffst Du das. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## KoiLiese (18. Juni 2021)

Hallo Peter,

ich hatte mir an sich auch schon gedacht, das es mit dem Laichen zusammen hängen könnte. Im Teich liegt der Koi meist unten am Boden und bewegt sich kaum. Schwimmen kann er, denn als ich ihn mit dem Kescher rausholen wollte, schwamm er mir davon. Manchmal sieht es aus als hätte er eine leichte Schräglage, dann sieht es wieder normal aus. Könnten es auch __ Parasiten sein? Das lässt sich ja leider eher nur von einem Koi Doc feststellen, aber wir haben hier weit und breit keinen. Hab schon im Internet gesucht. Und dann ist die Frage, wenn jemand von weiter her kommen muß, was das kostet und ob er überhaupt helfen kann. Als Studentin fehlt mir da leider das Budget.

Ich habe aber zunächst mal den Rat befolgt und habe ihn ins Salzbad. Im Behälter sieht es immer so aus, als wäre er ganz normal. Soll ich ihn dann wieder in den Teich lassen?

Gruß,

Koiliese

Hallo Willi,

wie bekomme ich denn die ganzen Werte in den Griff? Chemie oder geht es auch anders? Gibt es ein Mittel für alles oder muß ich einzelne Mittel besorgen? Kannst Du mir bitte was empfehlen?

Gruß,

Koiliese


----------



## Knipser (18. Juni 2021)

Hallo Liese.
Hast Du einen Sprudelstein oder wie bewegst Du das Wasser an der Teichoberfläche? Willi


----------



## KoiLiese (18. Juni 2021)

Hallo Willi,

ich habe zwei Sprudelsteine dran, die an einer Oase Pumpe angeschlossen sind. Sauerstoff kommt auch vom Filter bzw. Bachlauf und vom Skimmer. Der sprudelt nach unten und seitlich das Wasser raus.

Gruß!


----------



## PeBo (18. Juni 2021)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> Im Behälter sieht es immer so aus, als wäre er ganz normal. Soll ich ihn dann wieder in den Teich lassen?


An deiner Stelle würde ich den Koi nach ein paar Stunden wieder in den Teich entlassen. Das Risiko besteht darin, falls es doch eine Krankheit sein sollte, dass die anderen angesteckt werden.
Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich keine medizinische Ausbildung habe, und mir auch nur einiges über die Jahre angelesen habe.
So wie es für mich aus der Ferne aussieht, ist es wahrscheinlich doch nur der Laichstress in Verbindung mit den hohen Temperaturen. Wasserwechsel am Teich würde ich dir aber empfehlen. Durch das Ablaichen ist das Wasser vermutlich stark belastet.

Um etwas aufzuhärten gibt es eine preiswerte Alternative. Ich gebe da immer mal etwas Dolomitkalk (kohlensaurer Magnesiumkalk) in den Teich (Hauptbestandteil Calziumcarbonat). Manche nehmen auch Futterkalk. Beides gibt es im Agrarhandel.
Aber das halte ich jetzt nicht für den Auslöser der aktuellen Situation.

Gruß Peter


----------



## KoiLiese (18. Juni 2021)

Ok, dann setze ich den Koi wieder ein. Verfärbungen etc. auf den Schuppen kann ich jetzt nicht erkennen. Die Schuppen stehen auch nicht ab. Flossen sehen so weit ich das beurteilen kann auch normal aus. Ich denke da ähnlich wie Du Peter. Stress, Hitze, zuviele Algen im Wasser.

Gibt es auch noch was anderes um das Wasser aufzuhärten? Glaube nicht, das es das hier irgendwo im Umkreis bekomme. Und was mache ich bei Nitrit / Nitrat?

Gruß!


----------



## Knipser (18. Juni 2021)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> 
> ich habe zwei Sprudelsteine dran, die an einer Oase Pumpe angeschlossen sind. Sauerstoff kommt auch vom Filter bzw. Bachlauf und vom Skimmer. Der sprudelt nach unten und seitlich das Wasser raus.
> 
> Gruß!


Dann dürfte Dein Sauerstoffgehalt in Ordnung sein. Machst Du Wasserwechsel und wie hart ist Dein Wechselwasser? 1000 Liter die Woche wären ideal - sehe zu, dass Du Deine Wasserhärte in Ordnung bringst. Willi


----------



## PeBo (18. Juni 2021)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> Ok, dann setze ich den Koi wieder ein.


Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls, dass das gut ausgeht )


----------



## KoiLiese (18. Juni 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Dann dürfte Dein Sauerstoffgehalt in Ordnung sein. Machst Du Wasserwechsel und wie hart ist Dein Wechselwasser? 1000 Liter die Woche wären ideal - sehe zu, dass Du Deine Wasserhärte in Ordnung bringst. Willi



Wasserwechsel nehme ich vor. Habe gestern abend einen durchgeführt und werde heute am Abend auch nochmal wechseln. Das Leitungswasser war bisher hier immer sehr hart. Da waren die Werte genau andersherum. Da wir seit einiger Zeit aber jetzt woanders das Wasser beziehen, ist dieses etwas zu weich.

Teichfit - ist das von Söll? Bringt das was? Könnte ich im Baumarkt gleich besorgen, sofern ihr sagt, das das nützlich wäre. Ist halt auch wieder Chemie, aber ihr kennt euch da besser aus.

Peter - danke! Ich hoffe mein schöner Koi schafft das und wird wieder fit!

Gruß!


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Juni 2021)

Koi sind nach dem ablaichen, fix und fertig.
Besonders für die großen Tiere ist es extrem anstrengend, meine Damen mit 80 cm + sind immer noch nicht richtig fit, wobei das Laichspiel schon 5 Tage vorbei ist. Meine Karashidame, lag auch einen Tag am Boden, kippte leicht zur Seite (fängt sicher aber selbst). Das kostet soviel Energie für die Fische..

Zusätzlich wird das Wasser durch das ablaichen sehr stark belastet.
Dazu kommt, das die Eier reines Eiweiß ist, somit auch nach einiger Zeit, die Kiemen deiner Koi belastet.

Teich belüften, was du tust (ob ausreichend, kann ich nicht sagen)
Viel Wasserwechseln, in dieser Zeit, am besten Täglich & nicht nur eine kleine Menge - können schon gute 10-20 % täglich sein. Und natürlich, erstmal nicht füttern.


----------



## Knipser (18. Juni 2021)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> Wasserwechsel nehme ich vor. Habe gestern abend einen durchgeführt und werde heute am Abend auch nochmal wechseln. Das Leitungswasser war bisher hier immer sehr hart. Da waren die Werte genau andersherum. Da wir seit einiger Zeit aber jetzt woanders das Wasser beziehen, ist dieses etwas zu weich.
> 
> Teichfit - ist das von Söll? Bringt das was? Könnte ich im Baumarkt gleich besorgen, sofern ihr sagt, das das nützlich wäre. Ist halt auch wieder Chemie, aber ihr kennt euch da besser aus.
> 
> ...


Ja Söll ist es, ist am einfachsten, ist alles drin, was auch im Leitungswasser drin ist. Mache es nach Gebrauchsanleitung da kannst Du nichts falsch machen ist alles Bio. Wenns viel regnet härte ich schon Jahre damit nach - Du wirst staunen auch Deine Pflanzen freuen sich über Kalzium Kalium u. Magnesium, mache es aber langsam jeden Tag 1-2°. Willi


----------



## KoiLiese (18. Juni 2021)

Hallo Fabian,

ich habe den Teich erst im Spätsommer 2020 neu gebaut. Habe ihn übernommen, war mir aber zu klein und zu niedrig. Habe ihn daher vergrössert und etwas tiefer gemacht. Daher kenne ich mich mit dem Laichen bei Koi so gar nicht aus, aber Du hast das super erklärt - danke Dir! Wasserwechsel mache ich jetzt täglich, meist am Abend, wenn es abkühlt.

@Willi: Söll habe ich gerade bestellt, kommt morgen. Werde es morgen dann auch gleich anwenden. Ich habe da bisher gar nicht vorgebeugt. Im Winter war alles in Ordnung mit Wasser und Fischen. Aber jetzt bin ich um einiges schlauer - auch Dir dankeschön für die bisherigen Tipps 

Grüße!


----------



## Knipser (18. Juni 2021)

.

@Willi: Söll habe ich gerade bestellt, kommt morgen. Werde es morgen dann auch gleich anwenden. Ich habe da bisher gar nicht vorgebeugt. Im Winter war alles in Ordnung mit Wasser und Fischen. Aber jetzt bin ich um einiges schlauer - auch Dir dankeschön für die bisherigen Tipps 

Grüße![/QUOTE]
Hallo Liese.
 Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg wenn Du noch Fragen hast, bis Du hier richtig. Gruß,  WILLI


----------



## KoiLiese (18. Juni 2021)

Hallo Willi,

vielen Dank! Ich mache heute noch mal Wasserwechsel und morgen wende ich das Söll an. Mal sehen, ob sich die Tage etwas tut. Wasserwerte natürlich wieder überprüfen. Mir fallen bestimmt noch Fragen ein ;-)

Bis dahin vielen Dank an alle, die bisher geantwortet und geholfen haben!

Grüße von Liese


----------



## KoiLiese (18. Juni 2021)

Ich hab noch ein bisschen gegoogelt. Kennt ihr noch Wasserpflanzen ausser __ Hornblatt, __ Wasserpest und __ Tausendblatt, das die Algen "vertreibt"? Ich hatte diese schon im Teich, aber gerade Hornblatt und Wasserpest haben sich ständig um meine Filterpumpe gewickelt und diese verstopft. Ist doch sehr mühsam, wenn man fast täglich die Pumpe rausnehmen und reinigen muß. __ Wasserschraube werde ich noch besorgen.

Ungünstig ist, das ich den Skimmer nachts nicht laufen lassen kann. Denn momentan ist dieser nach 45-60 Minuten voll und muß gereinigt werden. Am Tag mache ich das, aber nachts möchte man dann doch schlafen ;-) Die Schwebealgen kommen gegen mittag vom Teichgrund hoch. Absaugen mit dem Teichsauger hat auch nicht viel gebracht, aber so bringe ich das alte Wasser raus und fülle dann neues Leitungswasser rein.

Und dann hab ich gesehen, das ich zwei 5kg Säcke voll "Natriumhydridcarbonat" oder so ähnlich habe. Das habe ich extra mal besorgt. Weiß aber nicht mehr, wofür das war. Ist wohl so eine Art Natron. Sollte ich da was ins Wasser geben? Hersteller fällt mir gerade nicht ein, sind so silberfarbene Plastikbeutel

Wie lange soll ich die Fütterung einstellen?

Grüße von Liese


----------



## Knipser (18. Juni 2021)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein bisschen gegoogelt. Kennt ihr noch Wasserpflanzen ausser __ Hornblatt, __ Wasserpest und __ Tausendblatt, das die Algen "vertreibt"? Ich hatte diese schon im Teich, aber gerade Hornblatt und Wasserpest haben sich ständig um meine Filterpumpe gewickelt und diese verstopft. Ist doch sehr mühsam, wenn man fast täglich die Pumpe rausnehmen und reinigen muß. __ Wasserschraube werde ich noch besorgen.
> 
> Ungünstig ist, das ich den Skimmer nachts nicht laufen lassen kann. Denn momentan ist dieser nach 45-60 Minuten voll und muß gereinigt werden. Am Tag mache ich das, aber nachts möchte man dann doch schlafen ;-) Die Schwebealgen kommen gegen mittag vom Teichgrund hoch. Absaugen mit dem Teichsauger hat auch nicht viel gebracht, aber so bringe ich das alte Wasser raus und fülle dann neues Leitungswasser rein.
> 
> ...


Lass das Gepansche mal sein, Natron ist schlecht, Du hast doch Teichfit bestellt. Natron kannst  Du zum  Baden in der Wanne benutzen - zum Entsäuern Deines Körpers. Willi


----------



## Rhz69 (18. Juni 2021)

Hallo Liese,

Natriumhydrogencarbonat dürfte das sein. Das ist Natron. Es erhöht dir nur die KH ohne GH zu erhöhen. Passt grade nicht für dich. Ich denke, folge lieber Willis Tip. Mit den Einzelwerten rumspielen ist heikel. Dann erst mal hier in den Fachbeiträgen die Einträge zur Wasserchemie lesen. Das ist aber grade zweitrangig für dich.
Unterwasserpflanzen: Ich mache grade gute Erfahrungen mit __ Wasserschraube und glänzendem __ Laichkraut. Aber wird das bei dir nicht abgefressen? Auch zu Unterwasserpflanzen gibt es hier einiges im Lexikon.

Gruss
Rüdiger


----------



## KoiLiese (18. Juni 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger,

gut, dann laß ich das natürlich weg. Irgendwo wurde mir das mal empfohlen, aber wozu weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr genau. Söll sollte da ausreichen. Man darf ja auch nicht zuviel ins Wasser kippen. Ich hatte zuvor noch Mittel von Koipon. Das war allerdings gut, denn damit sind die massig vorhandenen Fadenalgen verschwunden. Jetzt hab ich nur noch das Schwebealgen Problem. Um die sehr kleinen Teilchen besser abfischen zu können, habe ich mir gerade von Söll einen sehr feinmaschigen Kescher dafür gekauft. Bei meinen beiden anderen Keschern gehen die nämlich durch, da kann ich abfischen, was ich will.

Hm, ich weiß nicht, ob die Koi die __ Wasserschraube etc. in Ruhe lassen werden. Müsste es auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen. Mit Pflanzen kenne ich mich sehr wenig aus. Ich bekam fast alle von den Nachbarn, die haben zwei Teiche im Garten mit Koi. Da hab ich mich auf deren Wissen verlassen. Bis jetzt sind die Koi da auch nicht ran. Zum Laichen leider schon und dadurch haben sie mir die Pflanzen ins Wasser gezogen. Muß jedesmal die Kübel wieder rausfischen. Obwohl ich die mit Steinen und Lavamulch beschwert habe.

Werde mich mal ausgiebig hier im Lexikon umschauen.

Dankeschön!

Gruß von Liese


----------



## Knipser (18. Juni 2021)

.

Hm, ich weiß nicht, ob die Koi die __ Wasserschraube etc. in Ruhe lassen werden. Müsste es auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen. Mit Pflanzen kenne ich mich sehr wenig aus. Ich bekam fast alle von den Nachbarn, die haben zwei Teiche im Garten mit Koi. Da hab ich mich auf deren Wissen verlassen. Bis jetzt sind die Koi da auch nicht ran. Zum Laichen leider schon und dadurch haben sie mir die Pflanzen ins Wasser gezogen. Muß jedesmal die Kübel wieder rausfischen. Obwohl ich die mit Steinen und Lavamulch beschwert habe.

Werde mich mal ausgiebig hier im Lexikon umschauen.

Dankeschön!

Gruß von Liese[/QUOTE]
Hallo Liese.
 Du hast doch einen Bachlauf pack den voll mit Wasserpflanzen - Pflanzen holen alle Nähr + Giftstoffe aus dem Wasser und reinigt es sogar da bleibt für die Algen nichts mehr übrig und verhungern . Willi


----------



## KoiLiese (18. Juni 2021)

Dann kommt da aber das Wasser kaum noch durch und das macht doch auch wieder Sauerstoff. Das ist nur so ein kleines fertiges Stück. So "Wannen" die man kaufen kann. Ich stelle später mal ein paar Fotos ein, dann könnt ihr das besser sehen.

Grüße von Liese


----------



## samorai (18. Juni 2021)

Hallo Liese! 


KoiLiese schrieb:


> Dann kommt da aber das Wasser kaum noch durch und das macht doch auch wieder Sauerstoff.



Das ist aber der Sinn der Filter, um so langsamer das Wasser durch läuft um so besser, das nennt man "Verweilzeit".
Sediment kann sich absetzen und dadurch sollte der Teich besser funktionieren.
Auch wenn sich das Sediment absetzen tut bleiben genug gelöste Stoffe im FG um die Pflanzen zu ernähren.


----------



## KoiLiese (18. Juni 2021)

Hallo Ron,

ah so das wusste ich nicht. Dann kann ich das mal mit den Pflanzen probieren. Wenn das Wasser langsamer vom Filter den Bachlauf runterläuft, ist dann nicht weniger Sauerstoff vorhanden, weil so plätschert das ganz schön raus.

Der Koi verhält sich nach wie vor wie heute morgen. Steht unten am Boden, manchmal leicht schräg, schwimmt wieder ein Stück und steht dann wieder woanders. Ich hoffe wirklich das es "nur" stressbedingt war und die Dame sich wieder erholt. Das Mittel von Söll ist schon unterwegs, dann kann ich damit morgen gleich anfangen.

Noch eine Frage zu den Pflanzen - das __ Schilf ist momentan in der Tiefzone, allerdings hängen da die Blätter ins Wasser und es fängt an braun zu werden. Schadet das dem Wasser? Ich will es morgen wieder rausholen und am Rand befestigen, wo es vorher war.

Gruß!


----------



## samorai (18. Juni 2021)

Hat die Koi Dame abgeleicht?
Wenn ja respektiere ihre Ruhepause. 



KoiLiese schrieb:


> Schadet das dem Wasser?


Naja im Wasser hat das __ Schilf nichts zu suchen.
Kenne die Begebenheiten nicht, wenn das Rohr geknickt ist, kann man es beruhigt abschneiden.


----------



## KoiLiese (18. Juni 2021)

Ob die Dame abgelaicht hat, weiß ich leider nicht. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob es eine Dame ist.

Ich sehe desöfteren, das __ Schilf mittig im Teich steht. Schilf also immer an den Rand? Dort hatte ich es auch bisher, nur haben es mir die Koi samt Korb mit Steinen in die Tiefzone gezogen.

Gruß!


----------



## samorai (18. Juni 2021)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> weil so plätschert das ganz schön raus.



Das ist eine Voraussetzung für weitere Pflanzen im FT oder Bachlauf.
Der eingeführte Sauerstoff bedient die Backies zwischen den Pflanzen.
Eine ganz kleine Schicht einer sehr kleinen Kiessorte an denen sich Bakterien anheften können ist auch gut.
Sie kennen es nicht anders aus der Natur.


----------



## KoiLiese (18. Juni 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Das ist eine Voraussetzung für weitere Pflanzen im FT oder Bachlauf.
> Der eingeführte Sauerstoff bedient die Backies zwischen den Pflanzen.
> Eine ganz kleine Schicht e sehr kleinen Kiessorte an denen sich Bakterien anheften können



Ich stelle morgen mal Fotos ein - denke dann ist es einfacher für euch bezüglich Ratschlägen  Für heute sage ich vielen Dank an alle für die sehr nette Hilfe! Gute Nacht!

Grüße von Liese


----------



## Chelmon1 (18. Juni 2021)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> Ausserdem stimmen die Wasserwerte nicht ganz


Also ich bin jetzt wirklich kein Koi-Experte aber für mich sind 0,25mg Nitrit nicht ok. Empfindlichere Fische sterben da. Kein Wunder dass der Fisch krank wirkt. Ich würden mehrere Wasserwechsen von 2,5 m3 im Abstand von einem Tag machen und Sauerstoff zuführen (Wasserbewegung und Belüftung ) bis kein NO2 mehr zu messen ist. Dein Wasser ist durch da Ablaichen wohl zu stark belastet.


----------



## Knipser (19. Juni 2021)

er Koi verhält sich nach wie vor wie heute morgen. Steht unten am Boden, manchmal leicht schräg, schwimmt wieder ein Stück und steht dann wieder woanders. Ich hoffe wirklich das es "nur" stressbedingt war und die Dame sich wieder erholt. Das Mittel von Söll ist schon unterwegs, dann kann ich damit morgen gleich anfangen.

Noch eine Frage zu den Pflanzen - das __ Schilf ist momentan in der Tiefzone, allerdings hängen da die Blätter ins Wasser und es fängt an braun zu werden. Schadet das dem Wasser? Ich will es morgen wieder rausholen und am Rand befestigen, wo es vorher war.

Gruß![/QUOTE]
Nein Liese, das liegt einzig u. allein an Deinen Wasserwerten und mach bevor Du Teichfit rein gibst einen kräftigen Wasserwechsel und dann je Woche 1000L wechseln mit Teichfit wieder angleichen auf KH Wert  von 8-10°. Willi


----------



## Knipser (19. Juni 2021)

Hallo Liese, wie hoch ist denn Dein Besatz eigentlich? Willi


----------



## KoiLiese (19. Juni 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Liese, wie hoch ist denn Dein Besatz eigentlich? Willi



Hallo Willi,

es sind momentan zu viele Fische im Teich. Die stammen teilweise aus dem alten Teich, und teilweise war es Nachwuchs. 16 Koi und 1 __ Schleierschwanz. Ich weiß, das es zu viele sind für 8000l. Ich habe auch schon andere Teichbesitzer gefragt, ob sie welche brauchen, aber alle wollen eher abgeben als noch welche in den Teich einsetzen, was ja verständlich ist, wenn eh schon genug drin sind. 

Ich habe überlegt sie über ebay Kleinanzeigen einzustellen. Was ich momentan etwas problematisch finde ist die Hitze. Manche Leute kommen dann mit Eimern, machen noch einen Deckel ohne Löcher drauf. Wenn ich sowas sehen, gebe ich denen keine Fische mit. Die wenigsten haben geeignetes Transportmaterial. Was meinst Du wieviele Koi sollte ich abgeben? Maximal 8 Fische? Und dann eher die Kleineren? Oder 6 der grossen? Wird sich fast gleich kommen.

Grüße von Liese


----------



## Knipser (19. Juni 2021)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> 
> es sind momentan zu viele Fische im Teich. Die stammen teilweise aus dem alten Teich, und teilweise war es Nachwuchs. 16 Koi und 1 __ Schleierschwanz. Ich weiß, das es zu viele sind für 8000l. Ich habe auch schon andere Teichbesitzer gefragt, ob sie welche brauchen, aber alle wollen eher abgeben als noch welche in den Teich einsetzen, was ja verständlich ist, wenn eh schon genug drin sind.
> 
> ...


Liese, für Deinen Teich 4 Kois 10 Goldfische alles Andere nur äußerst begrenzt. Eigentlich ist Dein Teich für Kois bei 8000L untauglich. erst ab 10000L Tauglich - Kois können 70-100cm lang Werden. Wie wärs mit nur 20 Goldfischen, sähe doch Super aus  oder Teich vergrößern. Gruß, Willi


----------



## KoiLiese (19. Juni 2021)

Ich verstehe Dich schon auf der einen Seite Willi. Auf der anderen Seite muß ich sagen, das der Grossteil der Koi viele Jahre lang im alten Teich war. Wenn es den Koi nicht gut gegangen wäre, dann wären sie nicht so alt. Bisher habe ich auch nie einen Koi Doc oder so benötigt. Das war beim alten Teich auch nicht der Fall, der gehörte meinem Vater und der hat wirklich viel am Teich gemacht. Nachdem er letztes Jahr verstorben ist, hab ich mich entschieden den Teich komplett neu zu machen, da die Folie brüchig war und Löcher hatte. Etwas vergrössert und tiefer gemacht. Das ich die Anzahl reduzieren muß ist mir klar, aber Goldfische sind jetzt nicht so meins. Algen und ähnliches haben viele andere Leute auch im Teich. Teilweise so eine grüne Suppe, das man nichts mehr sieht. Wasserwerte sind auch nicht überall immer ideal. Gerade bei dem heutigen Wetter. Mal Starkregen tagelang, dann volle Sonne usw.. Da kann an sich fast jeder Teich mal kippen. Die Wasserwerte müssen in Ordnung sein, und das ist es meine erste Aufgabe die Werte zu stabilisieren. Während dessen schauen, ob jemand einige der Kois übernimmt bzw. Anzahl reduzieren. Alles nach und nach und in Ruhe. Die Werte sind ja nicht dramatisch. Häufige Wasserwechsel, Söll anwenden, Sonnensegel aufbauen. Das sind meine nächsten Schritte. Und dann berichte ich wieder 

Grüße von Liese


----------



## Knipser (19. Juni 2021)

Liese, da hast Du bis jetzt Glück gehabt, Quälen tun die sich auf jeden Fall, nehmen sich schon gegenseitig den Sauerstoff bei der Hitze. Jetzt sei mal radikal und folge unsere Ratschläge dann fährst Du bestens gut dabei. Liese, das ist auf keinen Fall böse gemeint wir wollen nur Gutes. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## KoiLiese (19. Juni 2021)

Ich lasse definitiv einige Koi im Teich. Wenn es bisher mit den vielen Koi gut ging - sogar über den Winter, dann geht es mit weniger Koi auch. Das es ihnen nicht gut geht glaube ich nicht. Danach sieht es überhaupt nicht aus. Und wenn das bei dem einen Koi vom Laichen kommt, dann ist das auch normal. Heute schwimmt er wieder im Teich - scheint so als hätte das Salzbad schon etwas geholfen. Ich werde mich bemühen, alles was ihr mir empfohlen hab umzusetzen. Aber ohne Koi möchte ich keinen Teich. Dann wird er zugeschüttet. Ich war immer Koi Fan, auch als mir der Teich noch nicht gehört hat und ich bleibe das auch. Goldfische sind im Aquarium schön - im Teich bleiben Koi.

Wenn ihr mir keine Ratschläge auf Grund meiner Entscheidung geben möchtest, verstehe ich das. Ich werde vieles umsetzen, aber nicht alles. Ich weiß auch, das das absolut nicht böse von euch gemeint ist, aber ich entscheide mich zwischen Koi-Teich mit weniger Fischen oder Teichaufgabe.

Gruß!


----------



## Knipser (19. Juni 2021)

Bitte keine Teichaufgabe das wäre schade. Ich mach Dir einen Vorschlag, wenn Du noch Platz hast, bau Dir einen Graben neben den Teich so 40-50cm tief x  100cm breit u. x 200 - 300cm lang und Dein  Wasservolumen ist schon größer geworden. Speise den Graben mit einer 50w Pumpe vom Teich ein und lass das Wasser am andern Ende wieder in den Teich überlaufen. Dann hast Du praktisch einen Filtergraben ohne Fisch den Du sehr gut bepflanzen kannst.
 Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (19. Juni 2021)

Hallo Liese,
wahrscheinlich ist es wirklich nötig, ein paar Kois abzugeben. 

Aber was definitiv nicht stimmt, ist dass deine Wasserwert nicht dramatisch sind. Ich habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut. Der Letalitätsrate LD50 bei Fischen liegt bei 0,1 mg/l NO2. Das heißt, das 50% der Fische sterben wenn 0,1mg/l NO2 im Wasser sind. Allerdings muss es als salpetrige Säure vorliegen. Ein Nitritgehalt von 0,25mg/l ist definitiv nicht gut. Du hast kaum Pufferkapazität bei einem KH von 4° . Wenn dir der pH-Wert absinkt wird es für deine Fische gefährlich. Momentan hast du Glück, dass der pH-Wert über 7 liegt. Da ist das Nitrit-Ionzu einem Teil als Salz gelöst und das wird nicht über die Kiemen aufgenommen.

Was ist denn so schlimm daran mal 1000l Wasser abzupumpen und frisches Wasser zulaufen zu lassen?

Aber gleich an Teichaufgabe zu denken finde ich auch nicht die Lösung. 
Bleib bitte bei uns.
Viele Grüße,


----------



## Knipser (23. Juni 2021)

Hallo Liese.
Hast Du Deine Wasserwerte schon angeglichen, bitte melde Dich und berichte. Mit freundlichen Grüßen,  Willi


----------



## KoiLiese (4. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

die Teichwerte sind inzwischen im grünen Bereich. Einzig der pH-Wert könnte mit 7,4 etwas höher sein. Ich habe mehrfach Wasserwechsel gemacht. Sauerstoffpflanzen gekauft. Jetzt sind anstatt 2 Seerosen 4 drin - mit grossen Blättern, die Schatten bieten. Söll Teichfit hat sehr gut geholfen, alles andere hat gut mit Koipon Produkten geklappt. Zur Zeit klares Wasser bis auf den Grund, keine Algen. Bachlauf, 2 Sprudelstein und Skimmer sorgen für Sauerstoff. Der kranke Koi hat sich erholt und schwimmt und frisst wieder ganz normal. Pflanzenreste etc. was der Skimmer nicht aufnimmt fische ich mehrmals am Tag ab.

Auf die Kleinanzeigen der abzugebenden Koi hat sich noch niemand gemeldet, aber warten wir mal ab. Momentan passt alles, was nicht heisst, das alle Fische im Teich bleiben.

Ich habe mir zwei Pflanzinseln gekauft, damit die Fische noch mehr Schatten haben. Was wären gut geeignete Pflanzen dafür? Ich weiß das manche Teichbesitzer Salat nehmen, ich würde aber eher Teichpflanzen bevorzugen. Könnt ihr welche empfehlen?

Grüße,

Liese

P.S.: ich habe ein Video gemacht und neue Fotos. Kann man hier Videos einfügen? Dann könnt ihr euch das auch anschauen


----------



## Knipser (5. Juli 2021)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Teichwerte sind inzwischen im grünen Bereich. Einzig der pH-Wert könnte mit 7,4 etwas höher sein. Ich habe mehrfach Wasserwechsel gemacht. Sauerstoffpflanzen gekauft. Jetzt sind anstatt 2 Seerosen 4 drin - mit grossen Blättern, die Schatten bieten. Söll Teichfit hat sehr gut geholfen, alles andere hat gut mit Koipon Produkten geklappt. Zur Zeit klares Wasser bis auf den Grund, keine Algen. Bachlauf, 2 Sprudelstein und Skimmer sorgen für Sauerstoff. Der kranke Koi hat sich erholt und schwimmt und frisst wieder ganz normal. Pflanzenreste etc. was der Skimmer nicht aufnimmt fische ich mehrmals am Tag ab.
> 
> ...


Hallo Liese.
Ich gratuliere, weiter so und vergesse nicht nach starkem Regen die KH Werte anzugleichen - Ideal 8-12° KH. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## troll20 (5. Juli 2021)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> Kann man hier Videos einfügen?


Leider nein, aber das würde auch die Speicherkapazität vom Server sprengen, bzw die Kosten ins unendliche treiben.
Jedoch über YouTube und dann hier her verlinken geht.


----------

